# Baby Maley is here - Detailed story and Pics



## Rachiebaby24

Sorry for the delay but my daughter Maley (pronounced like Bailey but with an 'M') was born nearly three weeks ago on 13 November 2008!


The day started off normally, I had been worried since the baby hadnt moved much so went to A&E about midday. Was there until 4pm where they monitored the baby and all was fine. They said that she was further engaged and that it was likely that i would go into labour in the next few days. From there i went to my mums. 

About 6.55pm, i felt like i needed to poo so i went to the toilet, done and wee and felt water coming out. I called my mum up and said that i think my water had broken. She wasnt sure and kept asking me "are you sure its not wee?" :rofl:.....I then got off the loo and went downstairs....5 minutes later i felt like i needed to go poo again and this time I saw that i had had a show. My mum got all excited and called my OH (he was meeting me at my mums and was 5 minutes away)....at about 7.25pm my contractions started and they were really strong. I was on the sofa at first then went upstairs and had a bath. By this time they really hurt and i was wailing ....I sent my OH to go to our house and collect my hospital bag as my mums is nearer to the hospital...I got in the bath which didnt really help at all but at least i was clean!! :rofl:

After the bath I went and laid on my mums bed....they were really hurting and close together and i told my mum i wanted the ambulance to go to the hosiptal (I was waiting for OH but the pain was too bad)....my mum ignored me and left me to it and my brothers came up tp hold my hand and to tell me i could do it (i kept saying "I cant do this, i really cant, it hurts too much") Then my OH arrived and he was with me until the ambulance arrived. By this time I had been in the same position lying down on my side with my legs closed for most of the contractions and i found it helpful. It was more painful when sitting or standing up. 

The ambulance arrived about 10.15pm. I was still wailing and so i asked for gas and air. We got in the ambulance and they wanted me to sit down in a chair but I had a tantrum as i wanted to lay in the bed on my side as i had been doing so eventually they let me. The ambulance man didnt want to give me gas and air as I had only been in labout for a few hours and he said "she has ages to go yet" so i went into one again and then they let me have the gas and air. We got to the hospital about 10.30 and up to the labour ward. I was put in reception and was sitting in a chair which was very painful. I had a contraction and tried to lay down in the chair which was very embarrassing for everyone around me but again, i think they thought i was exaggeratting about the pain as i had only been in labour a few hours. I got in the labour ward and on the bed at 10.40pm. I was examined and was 8 cms. I then asked for an eip!! ha ha but everyone said no, i could do it as i come this far. I carried on with the gas n air, laying on my side with my legs closed. by this time i wanted to push but they said i couldnt yet and that was the worst bit!!!!! She said i would tear if i pushed so i literally squeezed my legsl closed through the contractions and only pushed a tiny bit!! All through this I leterally could not speak or open my eyes but could hear my OH saying how proud he was of me and how well i was doing bless him)

Then i REALLY felt the urge to push (according to my notes this was at 11.30pm) and the mw said i could push. I pushed and the head was coming out so i looked down and got scared and stopped pushing. My OH sort of shouted at me to keep panting and my god did it burn!!!! Then the head come out and i could feel the shoulders. One last push and at 11.38pm my baby came out screaming her head off!! She was put in my arms and my OH was crying (this was the first time he had been down the bottom end!!)....i didnt cry and to be honest i didnt get the rush of love straight away as i was so tired and in shock. I started shivering whilst they delivered the placenta and daddy was having a cuddle with the baby. She then latched on my boob an hour aftr the birth which was lovely!! It was only until later when everyone had gone and me and the baby were on our own that I felt so much love for her and couldnt belive she was here and mine!! OH and she weighed 5lb 13.5oz!

So there it is....four and a half hours from start to finish, NO TEAR or CUT (i was amazed!) and only gas and air!! I was and still am so proud of myself!! I cant belive i have made someone so beautiful and i love her so much! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Heres some pics - sorry about the quality but they are from my phone...havent got my laptop yet so cant upload the birth ones from my camera but will do when i can


https://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j218/rachie1983/baby1.jpg

https://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j218/rachie1983/baby2.jpg

https://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j218/rachie1983/baby3.jpg

https://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j218/rachie1983/baby4.jpg

https://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j218/rachie1983/baby5.jpg

https://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j218/rachie1983/baby6.jpg
https://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j218/rachie1983/baby7.jpg


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations! She's beautiful!


----------



## clairebear

congrats she is a little cutie xx


----------



## polo_princess

Aww Rach she's gorgeous, congratulations!!


----------



## lynz

great pics hun


----------



## khartnett

Congrats hun u done really 
well! X


----------



## x-amy-x

She is beautiful! Congratulations!!! What a lovely birth story

xxx


----------



## Serene123

She's beautiful xxx


----------



## claralouise

congrats hun shes amazing


----------



## Sarah_16x

congrats shes beautiful xx


----------



## jillypoop

congrats on your beautiful baby daughter! Proud of you for going through the labour so well! She's so pretty!!

xxx


----------



## princess_x0

Congratulations hun she is beautiful and the name Maley is absolutely gorgeous! Well done you!


----------



## XKatX

Well done you! And look at those beautiful big eyes!!! Congratulations hun x x


----------



## PeanutBean

What a lovely birth story! She's lovely, congrats!


----------



## ~KACI~

Congratulations she's beautuful and a very straight forward birth!!x


----------



## SuzyQ

Aww congrats-shes' lovely!! Well done you! x


----------



## turbo_mom

what a sweetheart!! And wow 5lbs she's a lil one isn't she? Angel was born on nov.12 :)
Can't wait to see more pics :cloud9:


----------



## bambikate

congratulations she's beautiful x x


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Well done sweetie. She is gawjuss :hugs:
xx


----------



## alio

Oh My!!! She is absolutely BEAUTIFUL. You must be sooo proud. Well done girl!!


----------



## mrs shine

Congratulations, she's gorgeous


----------



## dizzy65

congrats she is adorible


----------



## happy&healthy

She. is. so. beautiful. Congratulations!


----------



## princess_bump

congratulations, shes gorgeous x x x


----------



## Tezzy

omg shes beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

huge congrats again x


----------



## Belle

Congratulations!! Well Done, she's beautiful!! xx


----------



## Jem

Congrats hun, she's lovely!!! x


----------



## glamgirl

Well done x she is absolutely gorgeous xxxx 

So who do you reckon she looks like more? You or OH?


----------



## Drazic<3

wow, she is adorable.
Congratulations! 
-x-


----------



## 1st_baby

Wow she looks so grown up already shes beautiful hun !!


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

She's gorgeous


----------



## Frankie

Congratulations!!!! x


----------



## hellotasha

shes so gorgeous xxxx


----------



## danni2609

Awww congrats!! Shes lovely


----------



## Someday74

Congratulations, she's gorgeous x


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congrats she's gorgeous


----------



## Mummy2Many

She is so beautiful! Congratulations honey :hugs:


----------



## maybebaby

Congratulations!! :hugs:


----------



## Samantha675

Sheis gorgeous, those eyes and allthat hair!!!


----------



## lousielou

Gosh, she is adorable! Congratulations! :D Xx


----------



## Mervs Mum

OMG Rachel!! She is THE most beautiful little thing!!!! Absolutely gorgeous!!! :cloud9: Well done girlie! xx


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Awww she is so gorgeous, a full head of hair :D
Congrats hunni


----------



## bambino

so precious - and a quick labour - well done x


----------



## cupcake

congrats shes lovely


----------



## Christine33

awwww she is just gorgeous. congrats to all of you.
i had a tiny baby too - just 5ibs 3ozs (but growing at a great speed now though).

Christine
XXXX


----------



## emma_27

Congratulations and well done chick :)


----------



## Rachiebaby24

glamgirl said:


> Well done x she is absolutely gorgeous xxxx
> 
> So who do you reckon she looks like more? You or OH?

She is the image of my OH....will post some pics of us all in the pics section....all she has from me is her CHIN!!!!


----------



## Chellebelle

congratulations and well done for managing on gas and air alone... you're an inspiration!

She is lovely. xxx


----------



## Leanne&Bump..x

She is gonna be a heartbreaker! I love her name too
Gorgeous!
xxx


----------



## Chris77

She's beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## ryder

congrats, she is gorgeous!


----------



## wannabmum

Congrats she is gorgeous.

xxx


----------



## bumpity

she is so gorgeous. well done and congratulations x


----------



## BlackBerry25

She is such a beautiful, beautiful baby!! Great job :) Congrats. I can't wait to see pictures of her as she grows. She is super cute. :)


----------



## HannahGraceee

Congratulations!!! x


----------



## SJK

congrats, shes beautiful xx


----------



## Ema

CONGRATS She is beautiful!! XXXX


----------



## helen1234

she's gorgeous with a capital G
well done you

xx


----------



## ClaireLou

she really is beautiful! I can't believe how your birth story is an exact of my little girl in feb 03! apart from i tore everything, every little detail is the same!!!!!! Well done u.


----------



## Lauz_1601

she sso beautiful, and so alert! congratulations xxx


----------



## cheeky_carrie

Congrats and well done, shes a cutie x


----------



## cheryl

Aww congratulations hun, she is gorgeous.
Ouch i know what you mean about the buring pain.
Luv Cheryl xxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congrats, she's gorgeous xx


----------



## bex

congratulations xx


----------

